# Installing GCL



## xaosai (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm trying to install GCL-2.6.6 (newest version) and I keep getting a permission error:

% make install
...
mkdir -p /usr/local/lib 
mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/gcl-2.5.3
mkdir: /usr/local/lib/gcl-2.5.3: Permission denied
make[1]: *** [install1] Error 1
make: *** [install] Error 2

OR

% make
...
echo '     '\"\$@\" ) > /bin/gcl;
/bin/sh: line 1: /bin/gcl: Permission denied
make[1]: *** [install-command] Error 1
make: *** [command] Error 2

I should be in the gcl directory when calling make and install, right? "./configure" works fine. It also does the same thing for other versions.


----------



## lurk (Mar 2, 2005)

Try 'sudo make install' you need to be root to write to /usr/local.


----------



## xaosai (Mar 2, 2005)

Now I get this:

(cd xbin ; cp ../bin/gcl .)
cp: ../bin/gcl: No such file or directory
make: *** [command] Error 1

Maybe I should delete everything and start over.


----------



## lurk (Mar 2, 2005)

That sounds like you are doing the make install in the wrong directory.  It builds fast so maybe you should just try again in case something got messed up.

Also have you considered OpenMCL I like it better myself.


----------



## xaosai (Mar 2, 2005)

Well..i checked out openmcl and can't make heads or tails of the install. I've done simple installs with ./configure and make but nothing where you have to modify files. A short tutorial (or link to a coherent one) would be helpful. I need to change the path of CCL_DEFAULT_DIRECTORY to where ever the ccl folder resides, correct? And whats the deal with changing environment variables?


----------

